# Quads



## olibs (Aug 28, 2008)

Does any one know if any one who is selling a Quad or even a Shop were I could buy Second hand or a brand new one ?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There's a shop in Pyla, near Dhekelia/Larnaca that sells them. They also do Quad bike tours


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought mine from MOTO - just up from old Post Office last year for £cyp 3,200 ( he was asking £3,400 ) - its a 300cc Auto ( which i would recommend rather than the 500cc or 200cc they tend to be uncomfortable to ride far ) , Also i would recommend AVOIDING the Cheap Chinese ' gear change " Models ( around £1,500 ) i had one and it really was rubbish - it spent most of the time awaiting broken parts that were very expensive ! ( the Rad Fan was just a Computer Fan !!!! 

I am just thinking about parting with mine this week ( Bought last Nov and around 3K on Clock ( i collect it this evening after being in for a quick ( 3+ week Service ) and am told it ' looks like new " ( hmm does that mean he will be charging me double !!!! ) - But really after yet another back operation i should not be bumping around on one so might buy a Jeep Instead to go off road ( my other Vehicle is a very large Moterhome / Digi Dark Room ) 

Road Tax is Cheap - but MOTO Insured it for me ( around £CYP 275 ) and now i hear thats just 3rd Party - so will look at other Insurance Companies !

Be happy to update you ( IF it really is ready by Tues Morning ) 

Otherwise i would suggest chatting to the Brit Guy Opposite Mama Mias - he is soon selling some ex hire bikes off ( and has one like mine )- just barter and INSIST on a 3+ Month Warranty and Full Service


----------



## olibs (Aug 28, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> I bought mine from MOTO - just up from old Post Office last year for £cyp 3,200 ( he was asking £3,400 ) - its a 300cc Auto ( which i would recommend rather than the 500cc or 200cc they tend to be uncomfortable to ride far ) , Also i would recommend AVOIDING the Cheap Chinese ' gear change " Models ( around £1,500 ) i had one and it really was rubbish - it spent most of the time awaiting broken parts that were very expensive ! ( the Rad Fan was just a Computer Fan !!!!
> 
> I am just thinking about parting with mine this week ( Bought last Nov and around 3K on Clock ( i collect it this evening after being in for a quick ( 3+ week Service ) and am told it ' looks like new " ( hmm does that mean he will be charging me double !!!! ) - But really after yet another back operation i should not be bumping around on one so might buy a Jeep Instead to go off road ( my other Vehicle is a very large Moterhome / Digi Dark Room )
> 
> ...


Were are we talking about ? I am in Pafhos


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Tomb Of Kings*



olibs said:


> Were are we talking about ? I am in Pafhos


The Hire Shop is near Tomb of Kings - Opposite the ' Fat Mamas " place 

MOTO is Up the Hill From PAPANdoes(s/p/? ) 600 meters past the Post Office - I am there tonight at 6.15 to talk to the owner Georges Myself - i love the Quad but NOT his recent promises to have it serviced by sept 25th and waiting for me !

i am still waiting !!!!!!!! so tonight he has promised to Drive up to Nicosia with me to pick it up !!!!!

( Why Nicosia !!!!! ----- I have not got a clue !!!!!!!! ) 

I live in Chloraka !- Mike


----------



## olibs (Aug 28, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> The Hire Shop is near Tomb of Kings - Opposite the ' Fat Mamas " place
> 
> MOTO is Up the Hill From PAPANdoes(s/p/? ) 600 meters past the Post Office - I am there tonight at 6.15 to talk to the owner Georges Myself - i love the Quad but NOT his recent promises to have it serviced by sept 25th and waiting for me !
> 
> ...


I am in Tala, To be honest with you Mike at the moment I am looking for something Cheap ish until I look at bringing a Yamaha over from the UK I dont really want to spend much money you see do you have any ideas ?


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm .. I would not try and buy into a Cheap Quad ... IF you did find one under £1,000 it would quiet likely kill you - Miss a Gear in Akamas and you fall a long way !
I have seen ads in the Cyprus Mail recently - some bloke selling his Scooter cheap - why noot buy something similar to your own make then use it as spares when yours does arrive ?

Mike


----------



## olibs (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a word with George and he said he might be able to sort me something out with monthly payments which is better as i can get something bigger and better than cheap thing.Does he have a website so I can have a look at what he has ?


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*New quad bikes*



olibs said:


> Does any one know if any one who is selling a Quad or even a Shop were I could buy Second hand or a brand new one ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi , Yes there is a really good dealer of all Quads and he has just got in a new model which I have not seen before really smart . I was in to see him only a couple of days ago called Motor Lucas . If was going from Protaras to Kapparis and turn left at the rondabout at the bottom of Protaras Ave to go towards Paralimni about 500yds on the left is Bargains for us another 3 to 400 yds on the right motorbike / quad dealer before the Orphanides supermarket which is on the left as you going up the road , if you have gone that far you have passed it .
> Bye for now have fun .
> Peter .


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

I have Georges Phone number but not noticed a web site ! - Managed to Blow a ' Rocker " or something worse on my Quad yesterday :-( so i am riding around on a pal Grahams ex-hire bike this week - it looks tatty but he is selling it for 1,000 Euros ( its a 200 cc Auto - full MOT etc ... front brake rather naff and cracks in all the plastic bits where people kick when they get off ... but for just 1,000 Euros .... if you dont buy it i might well buy it for my Kid to use off road - 
Graham runs The Starting Point in Chlorakas and is a nice bloke - Mike


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Guys
Have not got my motorbike licence, do you need one for quad bikes, Are they as dangerous as some people say, Wood like to have a go before im to old


----------



## frontline (Dec 13, 2007)

*quad for you!*



olibs said:


> Does any one know if any one who is selling a Quad or even a Shop were I could buy Second hand or a brand new one ?


i live and work in limassol at a yamaha dealer, get in touch i may be able to help


----------

